# Felt z85 2011 vs. Scattante W330?



## tedydim (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi Guys,
I am somewhat new to cycling but enjoy it so much that in the last few months has moved forwad by 2 hours my morning wake up time.

I am in the buying stage for a new road bike. I have mostly done MB until now. So here is my dillema:

- Felt Z85 2010 for $1000 (originally $1100) - dual cranck set - 105 components - weights about 20lbs -- 51 frame

- Scattante women's 300 for about $650 (originally $999) -- tripple cranck set -- sora components -- weight about 22.5 lbs -- 51 frame more info

I understand that the Felt is a better brand, has better components and is slightly lighter. However I am trying to see if the benefits are really worth the additional $350.
I will be using this bike to ride around, train, and do some triathlons.

What do you think? Also if you have aditional bike suggestions I would be happy to hear them as well.


----------



## knucklz (Jul 26, 2010)

If I were you, I'd sound out some pros at your LBS or consult with some experienced triathletes. The geometry of women't bikes is somewhat different than the traditional men's bike. I'd assume they may provide some mechanical advantage by design. Whether or not that translates in to greater efficiency and speed is another question.


----------

